

Show HN: Scaling PostgreSQL on Amazon RDS using pg_shard - mslot
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/14-marco/178-scaling-out-postgresql-on-amazon-rds-using-masterless-pg-shard?req=1

======
Nimsical
Very cool. pg_shard is a key module for scaling PG – big fan!

